

When marketers try to have me clean up their mess, I try to bill them - mrottenkolber
http://mr.gy/tmp/link-removal-request-censored.txt

======
enad
I do this too.

What's funny is, these are the same people who a year ago wanted to pay me to
add their links to my pages.

------
mutagen
This is great but the SEO company will simply use Google's disavow tool to
pull the link the week after you respond, they'll even include your response
as evidence of you not cooperating.

I wonder if disavow / non-cooperation with this kind of stuff becomes a signal
for the PR algorithm?

~~~
tairar
Verified, although if they are doing this proactively like the original email
suggested, it's not in their best interests to actually follow through with a
disavow. Generally only do that when already under a penalty, meaning this
might be a tiny smidgen of a little bit more likely to work.

Though I do think it's a little overpriced for comment spam. Might actually
get bites if the price drops.

~~~
sixtypoundhound
Or submit the site on the other end of the link to Google as a spammer...

------
mrottenkolber
The site in question is actually abandoned, and has gathered a LOT of spam. If
I could actually be paid individually for removing spam comments, this could
be a business. ;)

------
brokentone
Interesting idea. Love to hear the results in a few months if it works out at
all.

------
HPLovecraft
whats the conversion rate?

~~~
mrottenkolber
0 and counting. ;)

~~~
HPLovecraft
hey, you gotta start somewhere! cool idea :)

------
elf25
So, how much you been collectin' ? Y'all must have money comin' out the wazoo.

~~~
mrottenkolber
Nothing yet. I'd be suprised (and happy) if I will collect anything.

~~~
alecsmart1
I really doubt you'll make any money out of this.

